# wpa_supplicant acx treibername

## solarwasser

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade Wlan einzurichten das ACX Modul funktioniert schonmal und wpa_supplicant ist auch installiert..

So sieht meine /etc/conf.d/net aus

```

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1=""

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-DTREIBERNAME??"

```

Die Frage ist was ich bei treibername einfüge habe es schon mit acx, acx110 usw versucht aber es will einfach nicht...

Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke Sol

----------

## Anarcho

Schonmal -Dwext probiert?

----------

## solarwasser

Ahh super das geht nur leider verbindet sich wpa_supplicant nicht mit dem netzwerk... muss ich da noch was manuell machen?

----------

## bell

Ist /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf auch konfiguriert?

----------

## solarwasser

ja ist es und zwar wie folgt

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#Open

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

             ssid="solnet"

             key_mgmt=NONE

             priority=2

       }

```

----------

## NightDragon

Du kannst mittels wpa_gui -i eth1 mal versuchen über die grafische zu scannen und manuell zu verbinden.

Früher war bei den Intel-Treibern oft die Standardeinstellung für Module so, dass er nicht selbst gescant hatte.

d.h. wpa lief zwar, aber die Karte hat nicht losgelegt.

was gibt es für deine Karte an Modulparametern? (modinfo modulname)

----------

## solarwasser

Die Wpa gui spinnt ein wenig rum wenn ich auf das netzwerk klicke verschwindet das Feld.

```

modinfo acx

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/net/acx.ko

license:        Dual MPL/GPL

author:         ACX100 Open Source Driver development team

description:    Driver for TI ACX1xx based wireless cards (CardBus/PCI/USB)

vermagic:       2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM 

depends:        

alias:          usb:v2001p3B00d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3B01d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8pB21Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v057Cp5601d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CDEp0017d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0451p60C5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          pci:v0000104Cd00008400sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000104Cd00008401sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000104Cd00009066sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

```

Wenn ich das wlan über /etc/net.wlan0 neustarte hängt es hier fest...

```

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

```

Aus der /var/log/messages habe ich folgendes gefischt...

```

pr 19 14:59:36 localhost =======================

Apr 19 14:59:36 localhost wlan0: configure(type:0x1010) FAILED

Apr 19 14:59:44 localhost su(pam_unix)[14936]: session closed for user root

Apr 19 15:00:01 localhost cron[22799]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr 19 15:00:01 localhost cron[22801]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Apr 19 15:00:21 localhost su[22898]: Successful su for root by sushi

Apr 19 15:00:21 localhost su[22898]: + pts/2 sushi:root

Apr 19 15:00:21 localhost su(pam_unix)[22898]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Apr 19 15:00:32 localhost rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 is already stopping.

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost wlan0: issue_cmd(): timed out waiting for CMD_COMPLETE. irq bits:0x0000 irq_status:0x0000 timeout:49ms cmd_status:1 (Success)

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost wlan0: issue_cmd(cmd:0x0002) FAILED

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0104419>] dump_trace+0x69/0x1af

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0104577>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x18/0x2c

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0104b50>] show_trace+0xf/0x11

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0104c53>] dump_stack+0x15/0x17

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<ee85d12a>] acxpci_s_issue_cmd_timeo+0x306/0x317 [acx]

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<ee856478>] acx_s_configure+0x58/0x99 [acx]

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<ee857b6b>] acx_s_update_card_settings+0xb20/0xbe3 [acx]

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<ee85439c>] acx_ioctl_commit+0x33/0x4c [acx]

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c038d3b3>] ioctl_standard_call+0x2a9/0x2ee

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c038d453>] wireless_process_ioctl+0x5b/0x33f

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0384b1e>] dev_ioctl+0x429/0x462

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c015c52f>] do_ioctl+0x1f/0x62

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c015c7be>] vfs_ioctl+0x24c/0x25e

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c015c803>] sys_ioctl+0x33/0x4c

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<c0103599>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

Apr 19 15:02:43 localhost [<b7f89410>] 0xb7f89410

```

----------

## NightDragon

Na das sieht nicht rosig aus... eher so als würde dein Treiber abstürzen. Welche Version verwendest du?

----------

## solarwasser

hmm den aktuellesten habe ja gerade erst installiert.

----------

